# Trifexis w/Scalibor band



## Sonya (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all,

We have always used Heartgaurd and Frontline plus for our dogs (we do the heartgaurd year round and the frontline about 8-9 months out of the year)....for the past 10+ years and we never had any issues. They say don't fix what ain't broke, but my vet did talk me into these two new products.

The reason I wanted to give them a try : I hate the greasy back from the Frontline that the dogs have for a few days after application as well as I have to be careful of them getting soaking wet 2 days prior and after application. The vet said Trifexis was superior in worm control, even though we've never had any problems with the Heartgaurd not controlling worms. So I thought I'd give it a try.

My main concern with the Trifexis was it didn't provide tick protection. When I brought this up to the vet he said, no worries a collar comes with the Trifexis to provide tick protection. I am very leary of collars, this is not your hartz flea/tick collar though, it is a prescription (not sure if that really means it's superior or not).

So I am just curious if anyone uses either of these products, especially in conjunction and what their experiences are. One plus was it is cheaper than purchasing the Heartgaurd and Frontline, probably about $7/month per dog cheaper...not that I used that as a basis for my purchase, but it didn't hurt. So any experiences anyone can share would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gizzmoe (May 1, 2011)

As to the Trifexis I have not used it but I did use the comfortis for fleas, which is what the Trifexis is +heartworm preventive etc. I will say that the comfortis beats the frontline/advantage hands down in my experience. As to the collar, the only tick collars I have experience with is the Preventic collars. From what I read online the Scalibor is for both ticks and fleas and supposedly lasts for six months. I personally hate the idea of double dosing on flea medicines even if they are different things. I suggest you get the Preventatic collars which last 3 months for ticks if your doing the Trifexis.


----------



## Sonya (May 2, 2011)

Thankyou Gizzmoe. I too thought about the "double" dosing aspect. I will look into the preventic. It would sure be nice if the trifexis also took care of ticks. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (May 2, 2011)

Comfortis does a nice job with fleas and milbemycin actually is as good preventing heartworm as is Ivermectin and better on more intestinal worms. You're right, neither does ticks. I haven't had great luck with collars, but to each their own.

But, sadly, the likely primary reason that the Vet wants you on this product rather than Frontline/Heartgard is because Frontline is now OTC. Many Vets feel like Merial screwed them by getting us to recommend their products and then bypassing and selling directly to the public.

If you support your Vet and want him/her to provide the best care possible then they need to generate a profit to do so and here is a fine time. If you think the Vet might already be overpaid, then go any way you want.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Sonya (May 3, 2011)

I did not realize frontline was now otc. I did buy it last month and I got it from my vet so I do believe he is going to continue to carry it. If I do decide to go back to the frontline I will definately purchase it from my vet as I do want to support his practice.


----------

